# any British schools near to City Star, Cairo?



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello there, DH has just started working near City Star in Cairo and I am hoping to join him with the kids next year, probably in September. Hoping to live close by and wondering if there are any British curriculum primary schools anywhere near? We have two DD's ages 7 and 5, both are quite used to moving to new schools (so far Sydney, Dubai, UK).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think they are any there (but I could be wrong) as all the schools have been moving out of the built up areas, if you google private schools egypt you will get the link for schools on there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Children here are expected to "travel" when going to a private school and what a horrendous thing it is (just my opinion) but there is no way I would put my 5 year old on a bus at 7am to send them to school and not see them again until 5pm, why not take them to school yourself?


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi thank you. I will have a look. Do not want to bus the girls to school. Avoided it in Dubai but we were lucky to live fairly close, and they can scooter to school here in the UK. Hope to find somewhere to live plus school not too far from City Stars. But not a problem until next September, so have some time to find out more.


----------



## willyyates (Nov 21, 2009)

flowergirl said:


> Hello there, DH has just started working near City Star in Cairo and I am hoping to join him with the kids next year, probably in September. Hoping to live close by and wondering if there are any British curriculum primary schools anywhere near? We have two DD's ages 7 and 5, both are quite used to moving to new schools (so far Sydney, Dubai, UK).


You may want to check the schools in El Rehab! I know there are several and I am sure there is an American one. El Rehab is about 30 minutes drive from the City Stars area during non-rush hour times. El Rehab has a web site you can look up!!
Hope this helps.


----------

